# Something Special for my Selfbow



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I've been playing with some bamboo shafts and finally after some trial and error I learned how to cut self nocks in the shafts. I've been building as set of bamboo arrows with homemade trade points for my selfbow, so here are a some pictures of the points in different stages, and some finished arrows. I'm cutting the trade points out of 1/16 inch steel plate. Then finish shaping them before I heat temper and then blue the head. The single bevel edge is put on totally with a file as I didn't want to mess with the tempering using a grinder. The points weight between 155-160 grains when finished.




























Here are a some pictures of the first three arrows I finished. I just got in a bit ago testing these with my selfbow and she loves them.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow!!!! That is slick!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

You're the man... The bamboo arrows with the 155gr trade points and self nocks and wrapped feather are truly awesome. Are the feathers glued as well as wrapped? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!!

I do cheat and use fletching tape on the feathers before wraping them. That gives me a really good helicoil.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

something to be proud of right there BH, Pretty work!!:cheers:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks I am proud of them and will be even prouder if I can take a deer (any legal deer) with them this coming weekend.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang D, you just keep getting better and better. You're ate up with that ain't ya? 

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Dang D, you just keep getting better and better. You're ate up with that ain't ya?
> 
> TH


Ok now you are starting to sound like my wife......

BTW as soon as I get my feather splicing gear out (have done any lately) I'll get your arrow finished.


----------

